# Bleedex



## Edwin Billingsworth (Oct 27, 2008)

"Bleedex" is a powder, made from potatoes that is extremely good at stopping heavy duty bleeding. Even some arterial bleeding, apparently. Does anybody know where I can get some for a good price? I would like to keep some in my kit.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

medaforinc carries it under a name on there site but it is to medical personnel only and professional use. 

I saw a few quotes on price of 495 bux for 5 4x4 inch pads. 

Certainly not economical to me.

Why not consider other natural alternatives that are much more cost friendly. Cayenne (healthfood store strength), flour , cornstarch and yarrow are ones i can think of immediately . Not that i would recommend dumping flour into a deep gaping gushing wound however i would really have to think about throwing a 125 dollar patch into anyones wound too 

oh and that icky scratchy insulation stuff works well too..


----------



## CherokeeCat (Oct 28, 2008)

Edwin Billingsworth said:


> "Bleedex" is a powder, made from potatoes that is extremely good at stopping heavy duty bleeding. Even some arterial bleeding, apparently. Does anybody know where I can get some for a good price? I would like to keep some in my kit.


I'm not familiar with Bleedex but the clotting agent available here Cabela's -- QuikClot Blood Clotting Agent works well and is extremely affordable. I should also add that you should be trained in how to use this stuff as it is NOT intended for a superficial wound but a severe, life-threatening type of injury where trained responders are not available in a short time frame and bleeding out is possible. There's no substitute for training.


----------



## wrangler04for40 (Oct 27, 2008)

Never underestimate the power of direct pressure. I work with several different types of pro clotting powders and gels in an operating room. For most people with normal clotting function, these are not necessary. The tools used in a cardiac catherization lab to seal femoral arteries are very specific to those puncture wounds,and it does take advanced training to deploy them. Arterial injury has your blood pressure behind the bleeding, keeping a wound clot from forming and staying. Adding powder to a bleeding artery will most likely delay successful treatment. Hold direct pressure, and keep the pressure on for as long as it takes- this may be an hour or more. The only other alternative would be to find and hemostat the bleeding artery. By the way, cigarette smoking can mess up your clotting factors. My 2 cents.


----------



## Josephina (Oct 28, 2008)

Insulation stuff???


----------

